# JBL C36 SPEAKERS @ PAWN SHOP...Advice?



## seeker/destroyer

Hello!
 I ran across a pair of old JBL C36 loudspeakers at a store I frequent and was wondering if you all had any thoughts on these? I tested them briefly and attempted to not appear _too_ eager. They owner set them up for testing with a boombox style shelf stereo! Anyway, the sounded good and they look great and he wants about $200. I can't get into them to see what they are loaded with because the components were, apparently, factory installed. I keep thinking I shouldve bought them today...oh well.


----------



## robert1325

I have listened to some similar JBL speakers ( also with those white woofers) and they sounded very nice, fast and punchy.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Aren't they really old? Like 20 yrs?


----------



## dvw

The JBL C36 Viscounts was actually made in the 1960s (over 45 years old). They were listed at $500 then. Factored in inflation that would be about $5000 in today's dollar.

 Unfortunately speakers that old usually have to have new surround or new drivers. Make sure the surround is okay and you have the original D120 driver.

 After you get the speakers, open it up and look at the crossover. Most likely you will have to replace the electrolytic capacitors. You might also want to refinish the cabinet.

 This should be quite an interesting project.


----------



## Wodgy

There's no significant used market for the C36. You should buy them if you like the sound and don't mind a project, but $200 is too much to pay.


----------



## Mechans

I hope this adresses the JBL question they are 45-55 years old . They worth very good money if the driver are intact. If they have a (030) speaker package 2X D130 greatful dead used them to make the wall of sound. and the 075 Bullet tweeter those alone if clean sell for $500 If the speaker cabinets are in good shape the Asian market will pay serious money. They had doped fabric srrounds that last for ever. I own 2 pairs 1959 and 1962. Great for tube amps all the early ones were 16 ohm . Sound OK very loud efficiency guessed as 98db but they are more sensitive at least 102Db out shout my 104 Db Klipsch this was bneeded high watt amps were very hard to find if there were any thus the shouty response recessed mids but bright treble typical of the era but all vintage of the Golden age very Bass shy.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Like mentioned earlier, get them if you want a project. If you are into that sort of thing, it might be a good challenge and lot of fun. If you just want a pair of good speakers, I dont see the point getting them.


----------

